# Il futuro Presidente del Consiglio!



## xfactor (11 Febbraio 2011)

più culo per tutti!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AguGrtJmXo


----------



## xfactor (11 Febbraio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjQMZIwRCto




:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## oceansize (11 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2011)

Non lo trovo affatto spiritoso. E si capisce bene dove vuoi arrivare


----------



## xfactor (11 Febbraio 2011)

azzzzzzzz, sai anche leggere nel pensiero?


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> azzzzzzzz, sai anche leggere nel pensiero?


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## xfactor (11 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


...........è un discorso troppo impegnativo , parlare di politica ed esprimere la propia idea perchè voi siete troppo prevenuti, il fatto è che non leggete !


----------



## contepinceton (11 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ...........è un discorso troppo impegnativo , parlare di politica ed esprimere la propia idea perchè voi siete troppo prevenuti, il fatto è che non leggete !


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAH...anche questa è buona...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (11 Febbraio 2011)

*X factor*

L'hai visto?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htSYLxu50Tc


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Febbraio 2011)

un film molto difficile.


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> un film molto difficile.


E molto bello. Con un grande attore.


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2011)

*Il mio Presidente*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yymsr77Hvk


----------



## xfactor (12 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> L'hai visto?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htSYLxu50Tc



Si , mi è piaciuto molto,  non conoscendo la storia ho aprezzato più di tutto la fotografia! Le riprese invece lasciavano un pò a desiderare!


----------



## xfactor (12 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yymsr77Hvk




Sicuramente un grande uomo è l'unico che della sinistra o pseudo mi garba!


----------



## passante (12 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ...........è un discorso troppo impegnativo , parlare di politica ed esprimere la propia idea perchè voi siete troppo prevenuti, il fatto è che non leggete !


non dico di no, ma che c'entra luxuria?


----------



## xfactor (12 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> non dico di no, ma che c'entra luxuria?


Potrebbe essere l 'anti Berlusconi? 

La sinistra spera ancora di raccattare voti usando personaggi come lux?

Se poi dovesse vincere, quali idee? Come affrontare la globalizzazione?

La sinistra , o meglio il post- comunismo ha perso in tutto il mondo , l'unica è la Cina , voi vorreste vivere come in Cina? 

Fare opposizione è facile , governare è un'altra cosa!


----------



## xfactor (12 Febbraio 2011)

aggiungo a chi mi ha lasciato il messaggio 


luxuria
 che piaccia o no è un diverso.

ed essendo un diverso per orientamento sessuale , non è normale!

Normale è   UOMO -DONNA , rapporto etero, se sei invece omosessuale non sei normale, se così non fosse allora bisognerebbe cambiare tutta la natura, dalle api , ai fiori!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> aggiungo a chi mi ha lasciato il messaggio
> 
> 
> luxuria
> ...



Se il tuo metro è quello, sappi che rapporti omossessuali esistono in natura, specie tra i mammiferi più intelligenti. Non solo bonobi, ma anche delfini, dove l'omosessualità maschile è una fase della crescita. Anche una specie di uccelli. Non rinunciano all'accoppiamento con le femmine, ma la coppia maschile rimane assieme anche durante la cova.


----------



## xfactor (12 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se il tuo metro è quello, sappi che rapporti omossessuali esistono in natura, specie tra i mammiferi più intelligenti. Non solo bonobi, ma anche delfini, dove l'omosessualità maschile è una fase della crescita. Anche una specie di uccelli. Non rinunciano all'accoppiamento con le femmine, ma la coppia maschile rimane assieme anche durante la cova.




fonte?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere l 'anti Berlusconi?
> 
> La sinistra spera ancora di raccattare voti usando personaggi come lux?
> 
> ...


Non sono molto d'accordo su due punti.
Fare opposizione in maniera intelligente e non bislacca richiede un'abilità politica micidiale. Altrimenti l'opposizione sembra una farsa, una presa di posizione, un partito preso. Invece un'opposizione seria si basa sul convincimento e sull'adesione di determinati principi, a cui si crede che a determinate cause si creeranno determinati effetti.
I teorici del comunismo erano seriamente convinti che il loro sistema avrebbe prodotto ricchezza e benessere.
Altresì i teorici del sistema capitalistico statunitense idem.
Dato che si tratta di modelli di sistemi economici e sociali, essi, sono indefinitivamente perfettibili no?

La Cina?
Presto detto eh?
Oh noi Cina a sistema economico comunista, ci rivolgiamo all'economia di mercato, o finiamo esattamente come l'unione sovietica.
Piuttosto sarebbe interessante vedere quanto vale una persona, la vita di un individuo, nel sistema di lavoro della Cina, e lo confrontiamo con quello di noi occidentali no?
Come mai un operaio cinese, lavora sempre per uno stipendio da fame e sta zitto e buono? Come mai se un cinese si prende sotto una pressa, chi se ne frega, due ore dopo ne mettiamo un altro? E tutti zitti e boni? Il sistema sociale cinese, sviluppa l'uomo come individuo o persona, o lo aliena come numero in una catena?

Non penso che cercando l'anti Berlusconi si vada avanti.
La Repubblica in Italia non è stata l'avvento degli anti Savoia.
La democrazia non è stata l'anti fascismo.
Ma evoluzioni di sistemi.
Giolitti, età Umbertina, Ventennio fascista, nascita della repubblica, impero della DC, pentapartiti ecc...avvento del Berlusconismo.

Non mi pare che oggi siamo in un sistema dove gli industriali sono gli anti operai, e gli operai sono gli anti industriali.
QUale idea è vera? 
Gli industriali si arrichiscono grazie allo sfruttamento della manodopera, o il costo della manodopera è eccessivo per lo sviluppo di un industria nel mercato contemporaneo?

Non è che aprendo una partita IVA si diviene capitalisti eh?
E tu operaio...perchè invece di protestare per il tuo salario basso, non parti con un'attività tua? Chi te lo vieta? 
Come mai mancano i capitali?

Caso mai c'è da chiedersi.
Mo che famo come post Berlusconismo?

La sinistra in Italia è andata in mona, perchè è morto un personaggio carismatico come Berlinguer, ed è crollato il sistema sovietico. Tutti i grandi ideali della sinistra, sono andati praticamente in mona.

Berlusconi è stato molto furbo, a sfruttare le occasioni che gli si sono presentate davanti, avendo anche mezzi e strumenti.

Come mai che so Agnelli non ha fatto come Berlusconi negli anni 70, ma ha fatto ben altre manovre? E si che trovarsi a capo della fiat, con la crisi petrolifera, con gli anni di piombo, con le proteste sindacali...non doveva essere molto facile eh?

Perchè un noto imprenditore italiano è sceso in campo...e ha trovato tutte le strade aperte?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> aggiungo a chi mi ha lasciato il messaggio
> 
> 
> luxuria
> ...


Ma chi se ne frega della sua diversità?
Ma se è una macchietta perfino per gli omosessuali, e per le persone affette da disturbi di identità di genere...
Qual'è la preparazione politica, la cultura, il calibro di un personaggio come Vladimir Luxuria...
Postami un discorso intelligente di questo esponente politico.
Uno solo.
Dove ha lavorato? Dove ha studiato? Da dove salta fuori?
Ma dove siamo arrivati, perchè uno è diverso, alternativo, originale...ecc..ecc...è uno statista meritevole di essere messo alla guida del paese?
A sto punto mettiamo Pannella XD.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

Ecco io la penso molto come sto qua...per me un grande...
Appunto ci vogliono idee migliori che non passare il tempo...a Berlusconini dimettiti che sei un putaniere, ladro...e a morte la magistratura...ricettatocolo di comunisti...
Ci vogliono teorie migliori...

http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...ri_liberale_all_ultima_co_0_94083110633.shtml


----------



## Papero (13 Febbraio 2011)

Conte, se tussei buho dillo!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTAtbp4beQU&feature=related


----------



## passante (13 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere l 'anti Berlusconi?


 ma no, non è l'antiberlusconi, non è un premier futuribile, stai tranquillo.



xfactor ha detto:


> aggiungo a chi mi ha lasciato il messaggio
> 
> 
> luxuria
> ...


io sono omosessuale e mi sento molto normale :singleeye: :singleeye: :singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> aggiungo a chi mi ha lasciato il messaggio
> 
> 
> luxuria
> ...




OH MY GOD!

Ma nel 2011 tocca ancora sentire certe stronzate?


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega della sua diversità?
> Ma se è una macchietta perfino per gli omosessuali, e per le persone affette da disturbi di identità di genere...
> Qual'è la preparazione politica, la cultura, il calibro di un personaggio come Vladimir Luxuria...
> Postami un discorso intelligente di questo esponente politico.
> ...


V. Luxuria "Chi ha paura della mucca assassina", Bompiani, 2007. Così ti informi. Poi mi spiegherai cosa significa persone affette da disturbi di identità di genere eh.


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> aggiungo a chi mi ha lasciato il messaggio
> 
> 
> luxuria
> ...


Cosa ti turba tanto del rapporto omosessuale?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> OH MY GOD!
> 
> Ma nel 2011 tocca ancora sentire certe stronzate?


Quoto......:up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> V. Luxuria "Chi ha paura della mucca assassina", Bompiani, 2007. Così ti informi. Poi mi spiegherai cosa significa persone affette da disturbi di identità di genere eh.


Allora uno...
Siamo io e te laureati in lettere.
Se Vladimir "sa scrivere" io mi sparo una pistolettata sulle palle.
Il disturbo di identità di genere è una cosa particolarissima.
Nasci donna in un corpo di uomo.
Passaci e poi mi dici.
Ho visto in chi ci è passato un dolore acre, alienante ed umiliante. Fossero solo gli interventi, ma casso la deuncia il processo...altro che ragionamenti del tipo il corpo mio e lo gestisco io. 
Un conto è leggere, un conto è trovare una persona nella vita, della quale intuisci che c'è qualcosa di fondamentale che non va.
Non mi dimenticherò quel sorriso...che pensi di me ora? Oh mia cara, che un tempo eri bruco, e ora farfalla.
Fidati, Luxuria, ha affrontato il suo problema in maniera pecoreccia e caciara.


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora uno...
> Siamo io e te laureati in lettere.
> Se Vladimir "sa scrivere" io mi sparo una pistolettata sulle palle.
> Il disturbo di identità di genere è una cosa particolarissima.
> ...


Informati http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vladimir_Luxuria. Se poi credi che gli scrittori scrivano i loro libri... beh gli editor e i redattori che ci stanno a fare nelle case editrici?

Il caciaro e il pecoreccio sono ben altra cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Informati http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vladimir_Luxuria. Se poi credi che gli scrittori scrivano i loro libri... beh gli editor e i redattori che ci stanno a fare nelle case editrici?
> 
> Il caciaro e il pecoreccio sono ben altra cosa.


Appunto e ti sembra che Luxuria abbia la stoffa per fare il/la presidendte del consiglio?
Non nego che abbia scritto la sua paginetta in politica...ma da lì a diventare presidente del consiglio insomma...o almeno ad essere il rappresentante di tutta la sinistra o destra italiana ce ne vuole eh?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLlloyioRAs

MK...se sono queste le idee...portanti ( sia da una parte e sia dall'altra)...ti sembra che sia un modello accettabile?
Robe...da asilo.


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2011)

Intanto hai fatto un errore di valutazione. Laureata è laureata (non hai letto ammetti :mexican.


----------



## xfactor (13 Febbraio 2011)




----------



## xfactor (13 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma no, non è l'antiberlusconi, non è un premier futuribile, stai tranquillo.
> 
> 
> 
> io sono omosessuale e mi sento molto normale :singleeye: :singleeye: :singleeye:


Tu puoi sentirti normale ma la verità è che non sei normale, diversamente etero?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Intanto hai fatto un errore di valutazione. Laureata è laureata (non hai letto ammetti :mexican.


Ma si che ho letto, dove leggi che dico che non è laureata?
Dico solo che come scrittrice fa proprio pena eh?
Posso capire che se delle persone non leggono i bravi scrittori, si immaginino che Luxuria sia una brava scrittrice eh?
Cioè cazzo, XD, è la solita minchiata, lei porta a generalizzare i suoi problemi personali, di individuo, quasi fossero i problemi reali di ogni persona omosessuale. Mica tutti gli omosessuali si fanno tutte quelle seghe in testa che si fa lei eh? Vivono in santa pace con gli etero. E gli etero mica li offendono perchè sono omosessuali eh?
Lei ha un modo di trattare certi temi, che sembra sterminator XD.

Poi puoi avere dieci lauree, ma se ti manca il talento, non è che puoi sfruttare la tua posizione per pubblicare libri eh?
Se il talento, non c'è, NON c'è.
Mahler diceva che lo sputare per terra non ti farà diventare Beethoven.

Qua sembra che Luxuria sia il Luther Martin King, del mondo omosex...ma figuriamoci.

Vedi forse passante...osannare Vladimir Luxuria? Eh?

Allora a sto punto io dovrei volere la Cicciolina come presidente del consiglio...così ci sarà figa a nastro per tutti?

Dai su...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma no, non è l'antiberlusconi, non è un premier futuribile, stai tranquillo.
> 
> 
> 
> io sono omosessuale e mi sento molto normale :singleeye: :singleeye: :singleeye:


Ma che discorsi...
Ognuno dovrebbe sentirsi normale nelle proprie inclinazioni sessuali eh?
Casomai vanno stigmatizzate quelle basate sulla violenza e il sopruso eh?

Passante...me la passi una battutina...piccola piccola?
Più omosessuali maschi ci sono in giro...più figa da soddisfare resta per me no?

Casomai devo lottare contro l'omosessualità femminile no? Convincendo quelle donne ad essere almeno bisex...no?


----------



## xfactor (13 Febbraio 2011)

Conte , sei un grande!:up:

vado a fare una partitina a SCOPONE !


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che discorsi...
> Ognuno dovrebbe sentirsi normale nelle proprie inclinazioni sessuali eh?
> Casomai vanno stigmatizzate quelle basate sulla violenza e il sopruso eh?
> 
> ...


Sempre la parte per il tutto. Mi sa che c'è poco da soddisfare a questo livello. Ma contento te di vivere così...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

Ma tornando a bomba.
Il mio sogno sarebbe una presidentessa del COnsiglio eh?
Una donna.

Ma basta che non sia una provocazione femminista.
Ma come dire, ok ragazzi, ci avete provato voi, possiamo ora a buon diritto provarci noi, donne.

Il motivo?
Il mio atavico amor di figa?
NO.

Secondo me, le donne, nelle difficoltà e nei momenti difficili, hanno più senso di responsabilità e forza nel rimboccarsi le maniche.

Allora figliuoli, secondo voi chi potremmo mettere?
Quale signora italiana ha la stazza politica da poter ereditare la situazione post berlusconi?
Non ditemi la brambilla eh?


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me, le donne, nelle difficoltà e nei momenti difficili, hanno più senso di responsabilità e forza nel rimboccarsi le maniche.


Solo nelle difficoltà?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sempre la parte per il tutto. Mi sa che c'è poco da soddisfare a questo livello. Ma contento te di vivere così...


Ma mia cara, dolce amica...
Non ho alternative eh?
Perchè dovrei sognare di essere come tizio, caio e sempronio?
Non è questione di contentezza, ma di necessità.
Se io sono pesce, mi tiri fuori dall'acqua...muio eh?
Hai voglia tu di farmi tanti bei discorsi sull'aria, sul profumo dei fiori ecc..ecc..ecc...io per vivere devo stare nell'acqua e per giunta salata.

Si sono molto contento di vivere così.
Non diventerò acido in fretta...ma sarò sempre dolce e tenerone.

Sono solo sincero con me stesso

Vuoi scommettere che trovo perfino la compagna ideale?


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vuoi scommettere che trovo perfino la compagna ideale?


 
Lo spero per te. Magari lo trova anche tua moglie.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lo spero per te. Magari lo trova anche tua moglie.


Eh no basta mogli.
Ho già dato, tutto quello che potevo.
Ora tiro i remi in barca.


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no basta mogli.
> Ho già dato, tutto quello che potevo.
> Ora tiro i remi in barca.


Io parlavo di compagni. Nuovi compagni per entrambi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Solo nelle difficoltà?


SI.
Sono fermamente convinto che in altri campi, siano inefficenti ed inefficaci. Sono delle pessime strateghe militari. Certe questioni non le regoli nè con l'astuzia, nè con la seduzione, ma solo con calcolo pragmatico. Su certe questioni voi donne siete irrazionali.
Non riuscite a vedere l'obiettivo globale da raggiungere, ma vi perdete in una montagna di dettagli e sfumature, che al fine del successo dell'operazione non servono.

Ma in ogni caso, bisogna fare la prova.
Mettiamo una donna alla presidenza del consiglio e vediamo come va.

Ma chi?


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma chi?


Ma un omosessuale presidente del consiglio proprio non ti va giù eh :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io parlavo di compagni. Nuovi compagni per entrambi.


Ah vero, ho letto male.
Quello è un suo problema o bisogno.
Sono stanco di correre dietro ai bisogni degli altri MK, già dato tutto anche lì.
Seguo solo una corrente ora: i nostri bisogni. Non più i miei o i tuoi, ma i nostri: quelli che possono scaturire solo da un certo tipo di legame.
Se non c'è quello, IO, non metterò mai più in gioco i miei bisogni, chi se ne frega?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma un omosessuale presidente del consiglio proprio non ti va giù eh :mexican:


SI. Mi va giù:
Ma: o mettiamo UN UOMO omosessuale o una DONNA lesbica, e non quell'ibrido sterile. Rispetto anche per i trans...XD.
Luxuria non si è neanche operato. 
Come espressione della femminilità è qualcosa di osceno.(IHMO).
Essere uomini omosessuali non significa essere checche eh? O effeminati.
E se tutta la cultura omosex, italiana, ha fatto come portavoce suo, uno come Vladimir Luxuria, significa che siamo allo stupidario completo. Siamo peggio di quelli che si indignano perchè scoprono SOLO ORA, che il Berlusca è un lussurioso.
Ma dove siamo?
Dov'è la coscienza critica?


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se tutta la cultura omosex, italiana, ha fatto come portavoce suo, uno come Vladimir Luxuria, significa che siamo allo stupidario completo. Siamo peggio di quelli che si indignano perchè scoprono SOLO ORA, che il Berlusca è un lussurioso.
> Ma dove siamo?
> Dov'è la coscienza critica?


Ma cosa stai dicendo? Cosa c'entra la coscienza critica?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo? Cosa c'entra la coscienza critica?


Ah allora va ben...beviamoci sempre tutto...ok, come non detto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2011)

Cosa c'entra Luxuria?

Chi mai ha pensato di candidarla come premier? Chi? quando mai? Di cosa state parlando?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> fonte?





http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omosessualità_negli_animali


----------



## passante (13 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Tu puoi sentirti normale ma *la verità è che non* *sei normale*, diversamente etero?


ma come  ???

guarda, io leggo questo forum per altri motivi, non è che mi interessi tanto fare discorsi sull'omosessualità, qui dentro (lo faccio già tanto altrove).

ma in realtà il comportamento omosessuale esiste in natura in molte specie animali, l'omosessualità non è contro natura ma se mai è contro "cultura", almeno la nostra cultura. però se a "non è normale" dai il significato statistico e quindi intendi che "non appartiene alla maggioranza degli individui" beh allora è evidente, riguarda solo un 10% circa delle persone. 

dò per scontato che non intendessi dire che l'omosessualità è una patologia psichica...


----------



## passante (13 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra Luxuria?
> 
> Chi mai ha pensato di candidarla come premier? Chi? quando mai? Di cosa state parlando?


ma nessuno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma nessuno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




non ridere tu, che non sei normale! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi forse passante...osannare Vladimir Luxuria? Eh?


no, io non osanno nessuno, però la rispetto. 




contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora a sto punto io dovrei volere la Cicciolina come presidente del consiglio...così ci sarà figa a nastro per tutti?


il Partito dell'Amore


----------



## passante (13 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> non ridere tu, che non sei normale! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
neye:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> non ridere tu, che non sei normale! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Rivestiti...che ti stai mettendo a nudo con sincerità...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sei una tradita, che ha tradito...quindi una lurida persona:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Vai a lavarti...che le tue ascelle puzzano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Quintina che donna mettiamo come presidente del consiglio?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rivestiti...che ti stai mettendo a nudo con sincerità...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sei una tradita, che ha tradito...quindi una lurida persona:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Vai a lavarti...che le tue ascelle puzzano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Quintina che donna mettiamo come presidente del consiglio?



Debora Serracchiani


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> no, io non osanno nessuno, però la rispetto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quello vero eh?
Il vero Amore...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Debora Serracchiani


E chi è?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E chi è?


Come chi è?

E' un'europarlamentare.

Gran donna.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debora_Serracchiani


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Come chi è?
> 
> E' un'europarlamentare.
> 
> ...


Sto leggendo...grazie...molto interessante.
Perchè no? Giovane è giovane, ha un viso pulito, e un bello sguardo, scrive cose molto moderate e serie.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sto leggendo...grazie...molto interessante.
> Perchè no? Giovane è giovane, ha un viso pulito, e un bello sguardo, scrive cose molto moderate e serie.




http://beta.youdem.tv/VideoDetails.aspx?id_video=7d41e695-4803-41ea-8127-f595e2bf1899


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma come  ???
> 
> guarda, io leggo questo forum per altri motivi, non è che mi interessi tanto fare discorsi sull'omosessualità, qui dentro (lo faccio già tanto altrove).
> 
> ...


Chiariamo un concetto una volta per tutte.
Su certe cose la penso come Alce, ma non perchè alce sia l'oracolo di delfi, ma perchè fatalità certe sue posizioni sono suffragate da studi di antropologi e sociologi.
Qua mio caro, non si tratta di normale VS anormale, di culturale, o alternativo, qua si tratta di certe cose che sono in ogni cultura oggetto di totem o tabù.
Parliamone:
L'incesto e l'omosessualità hanno visto determinate repressioni in ogni cultura.
Perchè?
Per ragioni biologiche.
Sentite, fuori dai maroni, il matrimonio, fuori dalle balle, i sentimenti, fuori dal casso il piacere sessuale...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Alla fine della fiera: l'uomo è un animale maschio, portatore di sperma, la donna è animale femina portatrice di ovuli da fecondare. 
Su certe piccole faccende, ne va solo, e dico, solo della sopravvivenza della specie umana.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiariamo un concetto una volta per tutte.
> Su certe cose la penso come Alce, ma non perchè alce sia l'oracolo di delfi, ma perchè fatalità certe sue posizioni sono suffragate da studi di antropologi e sociologi.
> Qua mio caro, non si tratta di normale VS anormale, di culturale, o alternativo, qua si tratta di certe cose che sono in ogni cultura oggetto di totem o tabù.
> Parliamone:
> ...




Ma che c'entra? Mica dobbiamo trasformarci tutti in omosessuali!


E comunque te lo posto anche a te il link:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omosessualità_negli_animali

Come puoi vedere l'omosessualità nel mondo animale esiste eccome, eppure non è che le specie in questione siano in via di estinzione per questo motivo!

E poi come puoi equiparare l'incesto e l'omosessualità?

PS POi Passante è nuovo, non credo che sappia chi sia Alce


----------



## passante (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiariamo un concetto una volta per tutte.
> Su certe cose la penso come Alce, ma non perchè alce sia l'oracolo di delfi, ma perchè fatalità certe sue posizioni sono suffragate da studi di antropologi e sociologi.
> Qua mio caro, non si tratta di normale VS anormale, di culturale, o alternativo, qua si tratta di certe cose che sono in ogni cultura oggetto di totem o tabù.


non ho mica detto di no. ho proprio detto, infatti, che il comportamento omosessuale esiste in natura, che l'omosessualità è in natura, ma non "in cultura". 

comunque davvero, scusami, non ne ho proprio voglia.

p.s.
non ho ancora conosciuto alce.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> http://beta.youdem.tv/VideoDetails.aspx?id_video=7d41e695-4803-41ea-8127-f595e2bf1899


E' troppo acqua e sapone.
I lupi cattivi se la magnano.
Deve curare il modo di parlare, parla ancora da studentessa.
La formazione politica XD. 
L'oratoria, deve studiare.
Poi, ha tutta la mia ammirazione, perchè se è emersa ad Udine,,,insomma...con i friulani non si scherza.
Pigliali per il culo e vedi che ti capita: ho un ricordo fantastico dei friulani, proprio come popolo.
Loro sono semplici, genuini, non se la tirano, non hanno la puzza sotto il naso, han tanta voglia di lavorare, lavorano e non chiaccherano. Sono orgogliosi e si arrangiano, fanno e non dicono lo stato deve fare.
Speriamo che questa donna non si bruci.
Apprezzo infinitamente che mi hai parlato in questo modo, costruttivo, e assertivo...
Come vedi anche se uomo di cultura profondamente liberista, non mi metto a dire...ah ma questa è una cretina solo perchè milita nelle sinistre.
Un conto sono le teorie politiche, un conto i programmi, un conto le persone.
Molto del suo pensiero, ti lascerà choccata, ricorda un certo Aldo Moro.
Da qui puoi capire perchè uno come Moro fu lasciato solo.


----------



## passante (13 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> PS POi Passante è nuovo, non credo che sappia chi sia Alce


 peccato tu non abbia la barba, se no ti potrei corteggiare :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> http://beta.youdem.tv/VideoDetails.aspx?id_video=7d41e695-4803-41ea-8127-f595e2bf1899


Ecco la sinistra che a me fa ridere a crepapelle capisci?
Robe da matti...questo farnetica eh?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxqVpej63Vc

Sembra un prete che nel 2011 rievoca il latino perchè più sacro.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra? Mica dobbiamo trasformarci tutti in omosessuali!
> 
> 
> E comunque te lo posto anche a te il link:
> ...


Oh signur, io non intendevo fare polemica...
Ma scusa, spero che tutti sappiano che l'omosessualità esista in natura eh?
Mai pensato che l'orientamento sessuale di un individuo sia pilotato dalla cultura eh?
Ho sempre pensato che l'orientamento sessuale sia una cosa molto naturale e soprattutto individuale, soggettiva, prova ne sia, che è abbastanza misterioso come una stessa donna possa piacere ad un uomo, a più uomini, ma non a tutti gli uomini.

Volevo solo indicare come mai "culturalmente" certe scelte sono osteggiate. Anche in forma violenta, vedi Venezia nel 1500, vedi che so la russia degli zar...Chaikovsky morì suicida, proprio per il suo problemino...Vladimir Horowitz si sposò con Wanda Toscanini, pur di mascherare il suo orientamento sessuale. Eh? 
Penso che l'omosessualità sia una cosa sdoganata nella cultura contemporanea eh? O mi sbaglio?

O mi vuoi far capire che ci sono ancora problemi?

In altre culture, cito che so il Pakistan...l'adulterio è punito molto severamente.

Non intendevo far polemica comunque.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco la sinistra che a me fa ridere a crepapelle capisci?
> Robe da matti...questo farnetica eh?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxqVpej63Vc
> ...




Va beh ma Bertinotti è andato, no?

Io ne ho le palle piene di queste cariatidi della politica!

Cacchio, facciamo spazio ai giovani! 

Serracchiani, Civati, Renzi... Vendola...



basta anziani

è come all'università: non se ne vogliono andare in pensione, se ne stanno lì, ancorati alle loro poltrone, a fare i loro sporchi giochi di baroni... e intanto i giovani se vogliono realizzare qualcosa se ne devono andare all'estero... perché qui diventano vecchi aspettando che i propri meriti vengano riconosciuti... e vengono riconosciuti solo se nel frattempo si fanno 10/15 anni di lavoretti sfruttati in silenzio... io sono disgustata


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh signur, io non intendevo fare polemica...
> Ma scusa, spero che tutti sappiano che l'omosessualità esista in natura eh?
> Mai pensato che l'orientamento sessuale di un individuo sia pilotato dalla cultura eh?
> Ho sempre pensato che l'orientamento sessuale sia una cosa molto naturale e soprattutto individuale, soggettiva, prova ne sia, che è abbastanza misterioso come una stessa donna possa piacere ad un uomo, a più uomini, ma non a tutti gli uomini.
> ...




I problemi ci sono, visto che abbiamo un premier che dice "meglio guardare le belle donne che essere gay"... e la gente gli batte le mani...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Va beh ma Bertinotti è andato, no?
> 
> Io ne ho le palle piene di queste cariatidi della politica!
> 
> ...


Sfondi una porta aperta eh?
Ma robe da matti eh?
Perchè non inizio a parlare di certe cose che ci sono state nei nostri conservatori di musica eh?

Ma capisci però che i vecchi elettori, sono là ancora galvanizzati, dai vecchi?
C'è gente che nel 2011 pensa che l'operaio sia ancora quello degli anni 70...i vecchi politici, però non hanno fatto scuola per i giovani...e anche questo è un problema.
Invece una sana politica...(IMHO)...dovrebbe essere come la scuola dei direttori d'orchestra...si impara nel campo...assistendo al grande...e poi finalmente sul podio..trovando un modo originale di far risuonare la musica.

Allora forse la prima repubblica è andata in mona, perchè non ha saputo rinnovarsi, e il cavaliere ha sfruttato questa immensa opportunità. Magari proprio il grande giustiziere Di Pietro e il suo pulmino mani pulite, indirettamente ha favorito l'ascesa del cavaliere.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> I problemi ci sono, visto che abbiamo un premier che dice "meglio guardare le belle donne che essere gay"... e la gente gli batte le mani...


Ma che palle...dai...sono sboronate no?
Il cavaliere è anche "personaggio", caso mai nell'accezione francese del termine...
E lo sono tutti quelli che si mettono a fare i politici, senza conoscere l'abilità venuta dal mestiere.
Sgarbi allora? 
Dai casso...il cavaliere è il cavaliere eh?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIS7SF5SGa4&feature=related


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che palle...dai...sono sboronate no?
> Il cavaliere è anche "personaggio", caso mai nell'accezione francese del termine...
> E lo sono tutti quelli che si mettono a fare i politici, senza conoscere l'abilità venuta dal mestiere.
> Sgarbi allora?
> ...



A me danno molto fastidio le sboronate in genere, e quelle di quel tipo in particolare. 

Non lo accetto dai miei amici, non lo accetto dai miei parenti... non vedo perché dovrei chiudere un occhio se si tratta di una sboronata del mio premier, che in teoria dovrebbe rappresentare il mio paese


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

*Io voglio lui...*

Secondo me se lo merita...fini...il ruolo di premier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgD3vLhoZJs


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

*valori a confronto*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60Jia0MqYtU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLwWkmIKvow&feature=related


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello vero eh?
> Il vero Amore...


a pagamento...un po' caro, pero'...non indaghiamo oltre...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco la sinistra che a me fa ridere a crepapelle capisci?
> Robe da matti...questo farnetica eh?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxqVpej63Vc
> ...


intanto te ed il tuo camerata Fini ritornerete nelle fogne da dove siete usciti pe' pija' na boccata d'aria grazie al pajass che v'ha sdoganati...

ihihihihihihihih

Fini premier....ma cambia pusher...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (14 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> intanto te ed il tuo camerata Fini ritornerete nelle fogne da dove siete usciti pe' pija' na boccata d'aria grazie al pajass che v'ha sdoganati...
> 
> ihihihihihihihih
> 
> ...




Ben tornato caro!:sonar:


----------



## xfactor (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra? Mica dobbiamo trasformarci tutti in omosessuali!
> 
> 
> E comunque te lo posto anche a te il link:
> ...


Omosessualità negli animali esiste ed è segno di predominanza!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> fonte?


 ... sta ancora cercando ... :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto e ti sembra che Luxuria abbia la stoffa per fare il/la presidendte del consiglio?
> Non nego che abbia scritto la sua paginetta in politica...ma da lì a diventare presidente del consiglio insomma...o almeno ad essere il rappresentante di tutta la sinistra o destra italiana ce ne vuole eh?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLlloyioRAs
> 
> ...


Di Pietro è diventato famoso durante l'operazione in codice "Mani Pulite", che ha svolto con grande dedizione e competenza. Da quando è entrato in politica, ha abusato della sua buona reputazione per rappresentare un popolo che non c'è e che non dovrebbe mai esserci: il popolo dei magistrati. Sullo stesso filone hanno operato anche altre fazioni politiche, come ad esempio il partito degli Industriali, degli Operai, dei Sindacati. Tutti partiti e mozioni politiche che non avranno mai successo e che non dovrebbero essere ammessi, perché di parte.

La politica, se svolta bene, deve essere sempre e comunque nell'interesse di *tutta *la popolazione, ma ci sono in pochi che l'hanno capito. Ormai si contanto su una sola mano.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

se vogliamo parlarne seriamente, il futuro presidente del consiglio, se contrapposto a berlusconi, avrà come primo compito uno scoglio quasi impossibile: creare un governo di "immacolati", gente che negli armadi non abbia non dico uno scheletro ma nemmeno un ossicino di pollo:
altrimenti la notevole potenza scoprisputtanabilità e mediatica del cavaliere che sarà massimamente impegnata al riguardo riuscirà a paralizzare e delegittimare qualunque sforzo

se poi si trovassero una quarantina di "santi" (se non lo sono, per molti aspetti  basterebbe che non vadano in giro facendosi creder tali) per formare il governo dobbiamo accendere un cero nella speranza che siano pure competenti

può succedere ma perchè accada servirà che dal cielo smettano di occuparsi di tutto il resto e si dedichino solo a noi (libera interpretazione da "operazione sottoveste"   :carneval


----------



## passante (17 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Omosessualità negli animali esiste ed è segno di predominanza!


esistere esiste, su quello che significa dipende.

http://www.scienzenews.it/index.php?/scienze/omosessualita-animale.html

dagli animali.



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... sta ancora cercando ... :rotfl:


perchè c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta :up:


----------

